# Lemon Raspberry Pound Cake French Toast



## jcam222 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yesterday I knocked out doing meat for the week in the smoker. Having plenty of time on my hands I decided a keto dessert would be a good project for today. Had a lot of gorgeous raspberries I got at a local farm market and since it is all buy by the case I have a lot!  My original thought was to do a lemon raspberry pound cake I had seen online. I decided to build on that for a little more elegant dessert and use it to do a Raspberry Lemon Pound Cake French Toast.

Take a look at these amazing raspberries!! These are some of the best raspberries I have seen or tasted!!







First up is the keto lemon raspberry pound cake. Pretty awesome simple recipe. Thanks to the keto folks @hungryelephant for this recipe.
    4 tbsp sour cream
    4 tbsp butter (melted)
    2 eggs
    1 tsp vanilla
    1 tsp lemon extract
    2 tbsp lemon juice
    2 cups (200g) almond flour
    1.5 tsp baking powder
    1/4 cup (50g) sugar substitute
    100g raspberries – halved

Mix all the wet ingredients first then add in the rest. It mixes into a nice cake batter very easily. My raspberries are huge so I cut them even further than halved. Put into a 9 x 5 greased loaf pan and bake at 350F for 45 minutes. Cover with foil at about the 30 minute mark to keep the top from burning.  After removing let it cool for a good 45 minutes before trying to remove from pan and / or slice. Below is a pic of the whole loaf and sliced.












Next up time to make some fresh raspberry syrup and compote. No exact recipe here just used about 1 ½ cups of raspberries, 4 – 6 tbsp keto sweetener (I used Swerve), 1 tbsp lemon juice and 3 tbsp water. Simmer and muddle until you get a nice thickening sauce. You can play around with the amount of sweetener and water until you get the consistency you want. Put a little at a time through a very fine strainer to get the syrup you need, retain the syrupy pulpy remains as a compote to be used as well. 






Wouldn’t seem right to have this dessert without some fresh whipped cream. Easy stuff here, 1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 3 tbsp artificial sweetener (I used Swerve) , ½ tsp of pure vanilla extract. Whip with a hand mixer until you get nice stiff peaks.






Time to bring it all together. Dip the slices of pound cake into a mix of 2 eggs beaten with ¾ cup of unsweetened almond milk and ½ tsp vanilla. Cook in delicious real butter until lightly browned on both sides. Dust with Swerve confectioner sweetener and dress up with the compote, syrup and whipped cream. Here is all plated up and ready to devour!!







Well that's a wrap. The pound cake is  super moist and delicious. I would point out that it is not super sweet. If you like things sweeter bump up the sweetener. The combination of flavors made for a decadent keto treat and in all likelihood would be well appreciated by anyone keto or not. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Man....I wish you were my next door neighbor!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 5, 2020)

looks delicious, I just had my supper now i'll take a little of that please!


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 5, 2020)

You're making me hungry! That looks great


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 5, 2020)

Man oh man thats some seriously good looking stuff right there! Big like on this one! Real nice plating as well! You rocked that one!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 5, 2020)

Man o Man !! That looks absolutely scrumptious !!!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 5, 2020)

Jeff, you are from another planet my friend!! That is nothing short of amazing. Keto or not, I'd put that up against anything any 5-star pastry chef ever made. Simply decadent...and it just happens to be healthy   

Excellent job!!
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 5, 2020)

Hell Yeah! Love It!


----------



## xray (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome!! All of your plates are just visually stunning!

I never thought to use pound cake as french toast, that's a new one for me. 

Like!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh, man...That looks delicious... Any leftovers?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 6, 2020)

Damnit Jeff you are killing me. That looks so good! I agree with Robert I would put that up against any 5 star pastry chef anyday. Big LIKE!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 6, 2020)

Yep Jeff you went and did it again!

Looks fantastic....

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh yeah.  That looks real GOOD!!
I'll be giving this one a whirl, but since I like sweet.......
Gary


----------



## kawboy (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been stealing quite a few of your recipes lately, I'm adding this one too my stash. Looks good!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 9, 2020)

kawboy said:


> I've been stealing quite a few of your recipes lately, I'm adding this one too my stash. Looks good!


Hey glad someones using them! This one is delicious man, super moist and tasty! Like I said if you like it sweeter I wouldn't hesitate to bump up the artificial sweetener in the recipe.  The cake as written is not super sweet but the rasberry compote, syrup and whipped cream are.


----------

